# Worth it to build DIY canister filter?



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 75g currently hooked up to a 20g sump, but i'm getting sick of having a 20g fish tank sitting on my living room floor. I'm looking at the canister filter options, but i really don't wanna drop $200+ on filtration for my tank. (My sump cost ~$50) 

I'm looking at 2 options, one being to build myself a canister filter, the other being to buy a couple cheapo (<$100) canisters off ebay and try them out.

Questions:
-Am i going to save all that much money by DIY'ing a canister?
-Are those cheapo canisters worth taking a gamble on?
-Is there another option that doesn't involve spending $200+?


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

You are better off with the odyssea Canister IMO, DIY is fun but frustrating and is something best undertaken after some time and research. You are still going to be frustrated after it all but you will have some working filtration during the period you are tinkering.... but this is just my opinion I am sure someone else has a different one.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

the odyssea canister filter is so great. $60 and way better than eheims I think.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

DIY for a canister is pretty dangerous, especially for a large tank. At least if a DIY canister fails on a 2.5 gal, u only have about 3 gallons of water on the floor.

For the time and money, I would just buy a canister IMO.

Although to be fair, I love to take on projects just to do them, regardless of rhyme or reason. lol.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Or build a stand and hide the sump. A 20gal sump vs a ~1.5gal sized canister is vastly better. More water volume from the sump also add's more water and more stable params.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

GeToChKn said:


> Or build a stand and hide the sump. A 20gal sump vs a ~1.5gal sized canister is vastly better. More water volume from the sump also add's more water and more stable params.


Unfortunately I don't have the facilities to build a stand, or i definitely would. I live in an apt, so power tools and sawdust are a bit of a no-no. :icon_cry:

I really like my sump, it's really nice and convenient, but my current stand is one of those $150 screw togethers from Petsmart, and it has vertical braces that get in the way of my sump going there.:angryfire

Edit: One other benefit of getting rid of the sump is that then i have a nice 20g tank that is split into a 13g and a 7g section.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Questions:
-Am i going to save all that much money by DIY'ing a canister?
No, you won't save any money. Even if you don't take your time into account, after buying a pump and a housing, glue, couplings, etc, you will have spent at least as much as a cheap canister. Then count all the hours mopping and replacing your flooring...

-Are those cheapo canisters worth taking a gamble on?
Yes, if you have a basic understanding of mechanics, they shouldn't be a problem. They can fail or break, just like the brand name ones.

-Is there another option that doesn't involve spending $200+?
There are many options. Cheapest would be to stick a sponge on a water pump ("internal filter"). You could use HOB filters. Or see your second question.


----------



## phantom85 (Aug 23, 2011)

have a look at the canister filters from this place http://www.guppysaquariumproducts.com.au/index.php . i have bought 2 canister filters off these guys and they work great. quick delivery and the filters run like champs


----------



## silvawispa (Oct 11, 2011)

As an alternative view, what can you replace your sump with that will fit into your stand?
It only has to hold water, filter material and a pump, right?
One of those flexible bucket things of the appropriate size could be good...


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

For me it was worth it to build diy, but just because i only have acces to 300$+ eheims and not something like mentioned odyssea.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked up a cascade 500 for $90 at petsmart. It has worked great for 2 1/2 years. I think its only $59 right now.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have yet to see a DIY canister done for much cheaper than commercial alternatives in general, few of them you could pay me to put on my tank. 

That said, if you like your sump, why don't you buy a stand that will fit it? Or if you have the skills and know how, couldn't you ask a friend to lend you some space? That's what I would personally do, either way. 

People have had luck with cheaper canisters as well. I would trust that more than most DIY designs I have seen, not necessarily because the designs are bad, many are not, they just are not cost effective. I may have to try a cheaper canister myself soon.


----------



## sns26 (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a poor experience with the Odyssea. I'm a fairly capable DIY-er, and I did all the standard modifications (o-rings, plywood reinforcing ring, etc.) right away. But I always had to twiddle with the lid for 10 minutes after cleaning/restarting/etc. in order to stop some minor but inevitable leaks. 

Mind you, I always stopped the leaks after ten minutes of fiddling. And the Odyssea was super-quiet. But I got tired of the process, and I sold the thing. I'm far happier with the used Eheim I got. My sense is that it does a better job of actual filtration, and it takes me less time to remove, clean, and reinstall the Eheim than it did just to stop the leaks on the Odyssea. Plus I don't gnash my teeth during the process.

If your setup is in a leak-sensitive area, I'd stay away from a DIY canister.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know if anyone mentioned yet, but there are the SunSun/Aquatop filters which are relatively cheap and work well from what I hear.

http://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-CF-40...43EK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326919305&sr=8-2

Might want to check it out. You'll save money buying this than an eheim of fluval. Wish I knew about these filters before I bought my fluval


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

sns26 said:


> Mind you, I always stopped the leaks after ten minutes of fiddling.


That wouldn't last under my tank for a week. lol

Modification is Ok if it makes something better. But modifications to make it work like it should are just wrong.


----------



## sns26 (Mar 29, 2010)

fresh.salty said:


> Modification is Ok if it makes something better. But modifications to make it work like it should are just wrong.


That's about where I ended up. I put two weeks of shop time into my stand. I got tired of worrying that I would destroy it all to save $150.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there a particular reason you want a canister? A sponge filter can work quite well, HOBs do fine, many people swear by UGFs, even on here. 

I use a DIY canister on my native river tank, but it was basically free because I had all of the parts lying around not being used for anything else. It's also in my basement and is installed in such a way that I could only lose 5 gallons of water or so before it shut down. It's been running without any problems for 8 months now. I imagine it will fail eventually, but that's life.


----------

